# Mini Pose und ihre Anwendung.



## Christopher.S (19. April 2017)

Hi. Vor meiner Prüfung, noch nicht einmal einem Monat her, haben uns diverse ortsansässige Angelfachgeschäfte "Pröbchen" und Werbung in die Hand gedrückt. Unter anderem diese Minipose. Leider hat die nur eine Schnuröse fast am Indikator. Muss ich mir dazu selbst noch einen Gummi unten dran machen um die Schnur am Kiel  lang zu führen? Sonst würde doch der obere Teil nach unten kippen... Hintergrund: ich will Köderfische für den ersten Mai jagen.
Kann mir mal einer ne Skizze machen?
Danke! Petri!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andy007 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Mini Pose und ihre Anwendung.*



Christopher.S schrieb:


> Muss ich mir dazu selbst noch n Gummi unten dran machen um die Schnur am Kiel unten lang zu führen?! Petri!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Jep, einen passenden Gummiring nehmen....


----------



## Christopher.S (19. April 2017)

*AW: Mini Pose und ihre Anwendung.*

Also ist die Feststehend?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## AllroundAlex (19. April 2017)

*AW: Mini Pose und ihre Anwendung.*

Da brauchst du keine große Skizze zu.

Du hast es schon richtig erkannt, dass unten am Posenkiel noch ein Stückchen Gummi fehlt. Da kommt deine Schnur auch noch durch.

Ich hab mal eine 5 Sekunden Suche mit ner Suchmaschine gemacht....

http://www.angler-online.de/montagen/feststell-posenmontage_3079.html


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. April 2017)

*AW: Mini Pose und ihre Anwendung.*

Ja, das ist eine feststehende Pose, da du nach einer Skizze fragst:

http://www.simfisch.de/rotfeder-angeln/

Schnur oben durch die Öse und mit passenden Gummiring(e) unten am Kiel der Pose die Schnur fixieren

EDIT: Da war AllroundAlex schneller


----------



## macman (19. April 2017)

*AW: Mini Pose und ihre Anwendung.*

Tipp :
 nimm ein ca 2-3cm langen Gummischlauch, durchmesser passend für den unterenteil der Pose schiebe es nur ca. zur hälfte drüber den Rest las frei über der schnur. durch den leichten Federefect hast du weniger kudel (Überschläge) über der Pose beim auswerfen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Michael.S (19. April 2017)

*AW: Mini Pose und ihre Anwendung.*

Für Köderfische wäre die mir etwas zu wuchtig ich nehme da lieber kleine schlanke Stachelschweinposen , sowas hier  : http://www.angler-markt.de/stachelschweinposen.htm


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. April 2017)

*AW: Mini Pose und ihre Anwendung.*

@ TE:

Wenn Du Dir nicht extra Posenringe zulegen willst

--> nimm einfach nen möglichst dünnen Haushaltsgummi, schneide den einmal durch und wickle bzw. knote die Schnur dann damit punktuell am Posenkiel fest.

Bei leichten Posen hält das einwandfrei.


----------



## Christopher.S (19. April 2017)

*AW: Mini Pose und ihre Anwendung.*

Super!!! Ich danke euch!!! Eigentlich wollte ich grad vor dem Sonnenuntergang spontan los, bis mich mein Kind dann wieder als Hüpfburg missbraucht hat. Vorher ist mir das mit dem Haushaltsgummi auch spontan eingefallen. Irgendwelche anderen Lösungen? Noch n zweites Bild wegen den verwirrenden Angaben auf der Pose!?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (19. April 2017)

*AW: Mini Pose und ihre Anwendung.*

Das bedeutet, dass die Pose eine Tragkraft von 0,4 Gramm hat

(4x14 bezieht sich auf Stylbleie)


----------



## Christopher.S (19. April 2017)

*AW: Mini Pose und ihre Anwendung.*

 das is doch ne Strafttat sowas zu verteilen... Das kleinste Blei in meinem Starterdöschen ist 0,4
Was mach ich nun? Bleie kaufen? Andere Pose kaufen? Mit dem 0,4er Blei versuchen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## macman (19. April 2017)

*AW: Mini Pose und ihre Anwendung.*

Blei drauf machen im Wasser prüfen mit Köder am Haken. Wenn passt gut wenn nicht entweder etwas Blei abkratzen oder noch ein Blei drauf


----------



## bombe20 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Mini Pose und ihre Anwendung.*



macman schrieb:


> Blei drauf machen im Wasser prüfen mit Köder am Haken. Wenn passt gut wenn nicht entweder etwas Blei abkratzen oder noch ein Blei drauf


die kontrolle funktioniert auch als kleiner versuchsaufbau in häuslicher umgebung im wassereimer, wenn die kinder dann endlich im bett sind. feinwage und wickelblei kann auch hilfreich sein.


----------



## Christopher.S (19. April 2017)

*AW: Mini Pose und ihre Anwendung.*

Steht wie eine Eins. Die Feinwaage besitze ich nicht. Aber es ist wohl ein 0,4g Blei
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## macman (19. April 2017)

*AW: Mini Pose und ihre Anwendung.*

#6#6

Bei feinen Posen kann es passieren das Haken und Köder dann zuviel sind.


----------



## Eff (20. April 2017)

*AW: Mini Pose und ihre Anwendung.*



macman schrieb:


> #6#6
> 
> Bei feinen Posen kann es passieren das Haken und Köder dann zuviel sind.



Die Antenne sieht wie eine tragende Antenne aus. Einfach mal ausprobieren :m 

Ein saftiges Stück Brotflocke wird nicht funktionieren, 1-2 Maden oder Pinkis aber allemal.


----------



## Dormero (21. April 2017)

*AW: Mini Pose und ihre Anwendung.*

Servus,

denke auch, dass eine Bebleiung nicht nötig ist, wenn du Haken und Köder beachtest..

Petri 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------

